# Top Gun Championship



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

So what do you guys think about the first ever Top Gun Championship??
Sounds like it is going to be a good tournament!! 
So who do you think will be the first ever Top Gun?? My votes pullin for Iaconelli


----------

